# Yanmar 3YM30 diesel



## Gologit (Sep 1, 2015)

Does anyone have any information on these? Fuel filter number? Oil filter number. Max rpm? What to expect in the way of hours between over-hauls?
The engine is in a small boat. Thanks.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 2, 2015)

This may or may not be of any help. If nothing else, keep it for possible reference? 

http://j30.us/files/J109/Yanmar-3YM30-Parts-Catalog.pdf


----------



## Gologit (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks.


----------

